# Kleinere Probleme am Anfang....

## nono

Hi,

also ich arbeite jetzt seit 2 Tagen mit Gentoo und muß ehrlich gestehen, dass das Ganze doch recht einfach ist, wenn man etwas Geduld mitbringt und ab und zu auch jmd findet, der einem noch einen Tipp geben kann....

Und deshalb bin ich auch hier.   :Wink: 

Also dass Evolution beispielsweise Englisch ist, stört mich eigentlich gar nicht, aber was mir tierisch auf den Nerv geht, ist die Englische Rechtschreibprüfung. Ich hab zwar alle Menüs durchgesehen, aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden....

Hat da jmd eine Idee, wie ich die englische Rechtschreibprüfung abstellen kann...?

Anonsten ist Gentoo das Beste, was ich bisher erlebt hab....

Thanx, Nono.

Edit: Hat sich schon erledigt... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4205&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=evolution

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

wie währe es mit einem emerge search ispell?    :Idea: 

Wenn Du emerge ispell-de machst, hast Du jedenfalls schonmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung auf dem Rechner, die musst Du nur noch in Deinen Anwendungen einstellen. Z. B. im Kontrollcenter von KDE unter persönliche Einstellungen / Rechtschreibung.  :Wink: 

CU

Altanos

----------

## nono

Hi,

gute Idee... Danke.   :Wink: 

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## STiAT

für die deutschsprachigen programme kamma aber auch die std language auf de stellen, dann is alles deutsch, siehe deutsche localisation guide @ gentoo.de

----------

